

How do you upvote and acquire karma points at HN? - da5e

I've tried to find the answers to this question, but I imagine they have been hidden in plain sight.
======
da5e
Thanks for the answers everyone. I spend so much time on this site, it's nice
to be able to participate more fully.

------
bemmu
Post interesting stuff, write constructive comments.

~~~
da5e
Interesting comment. How would I upvote it?

~~~
nyef
Click the little up triangle...

~~~
da5e
Ah, thanks. So that's the mechanism to upvote. So I guess the karma comes from
participation and having comments and/or submissions upvoted?

~~~
frossie
Yes. Each time someone clicks on your little up triangle, whether a comment or
a submission, you get +1 karma.

Users with a lot of karma also see "down" triangles and can downvote comments
(though not submissions), so try and stay within the guidelines.

------
hotmind
Say the opposite of what I would say.

